# Shanina Shaik - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (2x) update



## Mandalorianer (7 Nov. 2012)

Victoria's Secret Angel Shanina Shaik & Jasmine Tookes prepares backstage at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
at the Lexington Avenue Armory on November 7, 2012 in New York City



 ​


----------



## beachkini (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Shanina Shaik - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (1x)*

Könnte die neue Miranda werden  Super hübsches Mädel :thx:


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Shanina Shaik - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (1x)*

super sexy


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Shanina Shaik - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (1x)*

:drip: klasse Bild :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2012)

Shanina Shaik attends the after party for the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lavo NYC on November 7, 2012 in New York City.



 
(1 Dateien, 1.246.589 Bytes = 1,189 MiB)​


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

Danke für das schöne Bild von der Fashion Show! Mehr davon!


----------



## d0p3 (19 Nov. 2012)

amazing thx


----------



## Taleras (25 Nov. 2012)

danke für die hübschen engel 

mfg,


----------

